# Youth Pheasant Hunt - kids wanted!



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

The Dakota Southeast Pheasant Forever Chapter (Fargo, ND) will be hosting their 2nd Youth Hunt near Fort Ransom, ND October 5th, 2013. This will be during the North Dakota Youth Pheasant Hunting Weekend. If your child or know a child (13-15) who may not have access to hunting land, hunting dog or other hindering circumstances who deserves a chance to hunt pheasants, please contact the chapter and sign up. The child must possess a hunter safety permit and accompanied by parent or guardian.

please email [email protected] to sign up asap.

Ammo and ear and eye protection will also be provided. Mentors and dogs will also be available to help make the child's hunting experience the best possible.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Any reason these kids could not just hunt with you during the regular season opener? Or do you need a special day so that it doesn't interfere with your hunt or otherwise" cramp your style"?


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

tilley said:


> Any reason these kids could not just hunt with you during the regular season opener? Or do you need a special day so that it doesn't interfere with your hunt or otherwise" cramp your style"?


It's not a matter of cramping anyone's style at all. This weekend is dedicated to the kids - just like any other hunting weekend during the regular season. 
This event gives us a chance to reach out to more than just a couple kids. Food, Ammo, Protection, Land Access are all provided to kids who may not have the opportunities or equipment or financial means to do this.

I'm a father of 4 young kids. I'm already introducing my kids to hunting when I go out hunting - and that's probably 3-4 hunting days only each fall. I don't have a lot of time to dedicate to hunting but when I do I'm involving my kids. A lot of the time it is a "let's go" at the last minute so planning a day out sometimes isn't an option. One of my hunting buddies bring his boy with even though he can't carry a gun either. The kids shouldn't have to experience their first hunting trip after they pass their hunter safety.

So planning this huge undertaking with the chapter to make arrangements so the kids can enjoy a day and bag their first rooster comes with a lot of volunteer time and it's sad that someone is viewing it as a cramping our style type attitude.

Are you volunteering to take other kids out hunting when you go? (Other than your own - if you have kids of your own). We're not the first or last chapter to be doing such an event and they continue because a lot of parents can't provide it for their kids and are thankful for the opportunities. Who knows, maybe a kid or two will want one of the volunteers to take them hunting again after they have gotten to know one of the volunteers. 2 years ago at the this event, I personally invite the one child to hunt with me when I learned the opportunities weren't there for him. We need events like this to find kids like this so we can take them out during regular season but a lot of parents have reservations letting their kids go with "strangers" and it's likely a pride thing too.

You need to understand that Pheasants Forever chapters are run by volunteers. No one is paid for their time and services. They are there to try to carry on traditions and provide/preserve habitat for the future. If we can't even do that, then why bother teaching our future hunters the fundamentals and to respect what we have. And vise versa, if we can't teach our kids, then why preserve habitat?

Based on your response here and seeing your other response in the pheasant #'s decline thread, do you have any idea what Pheasants Forever does? What say you?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

tilley said:


> Any reason these kids could not just hunt with you during the regular season opener? Or do you need a special day so that it doesn't interfere with your hunt or otherwise" cramp your style"?


Evidently you care nothing about the future of hunting. The only one hunting on these events are the kids! They are very informational for them as they learn lessons that will stick with them their entire life! Do you have a problem with educating the future of hunting? Are these kids cramping your style? uke:


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Maverick...you missed the point entirely! The future of hunting has nothing to do with having a special kid season. Take the kid with you on the opener and show him/her the ropes. It obviously cramps your style to do this and interferes with your activity so much easier to take the kid on his day and then you can tell everyone how wonderful you are and then be done with it. You can then post that anyone that is not on board is somehow anti kid, anti hunting etc and put a little puke icon there to show your disdain. You make my point. Case closed.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Tilley, 
Your ignorance is what is clouding your mind. I can see the youth hunt offends you and Cramps your style. If you don't know the reason for the season why Waste The Time trying. Your ignorance is bliss to you. Enough said..case Closed.....the truth is...it cramps your style! uke:


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

Maverick said:


> Tilley,
> Your ignorance is what is clouding your mind. I can see the youth hunt offends you and Cramps your style. If you don't know the reason for the season why Waste The Time trying. Your ignorance is bliss to you. Enough said..case Closed.....the truth is...it cramps your style! uke:


Yes, I agree with you Mav. tilley has some agenda here. Just a hater.

Besides North Dakota, Minnesota does a youth only deer weekend. I am sure there are other states too. So apparently everyone else is wrong for doing this and Tilly is right. Shucks.

Why is Tilly dodging my question about taking kids hunting. oke:


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

As previously stated I have most likely taken more kids hunting than the both of you combined.I am well aware of the intent of this season but the same can be easily accomplished during the regular time frame but enough on this as your ridiculously defensive retort makes my case.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

tilley said:


> As previously stated I have most likely taken more kids hunting than the both of you combined.I am well aware of the intent of this season but the same can be easily accomplished during the regular time frame but enough on this as your ridiculously defensive retort makes my case.


No where in any of your posts did you say anything about taking kids out! Go reread your posts...its not there uke: !! I doubt you have taken an single kid out!! You only bash the one's who are taking them out and giving the kids more of a chance to harvest a pheasant (most for their first time). Your case is nothing more than jealously because you cannot hunt the same season. The main reason for taking them out for a kids season is lack of pressure and more opportunity. You see, you and all your buddy's will be walking the fields during the regular season limiting QUALITY chances for the kids. The state chose to allow this for the KIDS and the future of hunting! Your comments are nothing more than jealously!!! In one sentence you say you know the intent, but yet you fail to see how it is not as easily accomplished during the regular season....why not you will ask... Well pretty simple actually. You and your cronies (along with 30,000 other people) have already walked everything, and pushed most birds on your posted private property! Your JEALOUSY presides itself!! In your tough guy voice...ENOUGH SAID! :rollin:


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know Mav.

There is something more to this but the obvious reason is Tilly is just looking for attention. From another thread he posted on, he feels he's all high and mighty (hiding) behind his computer.

He can talk it up like he's all that - claims to takes more kids hunting, etc...probably doesn't even own a gun...wouldn't be surprised if he's banned from hunting and he is all bitter living out experiences via everyone else's posts. Maybe he's ticked off that his own parents didn't take him hunting as a child or have this opportunity.

Whatever it is, quit trying to give this cause a black eye. It's for the greater of good. It gets the kids off the couch and off the other negative things they are more susceptible to. It teaches them so much more than the alternatives.

I wish there were more kids that had the ambition but they are so far and few between anymore. Give this young gal in the Fargo area for example. She's been involved with Pheasants Forever Youth Leadership for a few years now. She has with her own will and determination and pulled together North Dakota's first youth shooting team. She found a coach to lead them. She's gone out and learned how to raise some funds to support this. She's not sitting on a computer b*tching about other people trying to get kids out hunting - she's doing it herself! Guess what...this was the same gal that hunted with me 2 years - the first year the chapter held the youth hunt. So don't think for a minute this didn't have an impact on her - a positive one! She just organized ND's first shooting team. Don't believe me, go watch Wildlife Pursuit, they came out and aired a segment about the hunt and she's clearly in their footage.

So please quit :bop: us about this. The state has dedicated a weekend and as Mav stated earlier, this is a no compete weekend.

The weekend is there for the kids to know the parents/adult with them isn't going to shoot milliseconds after they miss on their first shot. Then they can have a second and perhaps a third shot still. It doesn't matter, it's all in the mind set and clearly it's one you can't wrap your head around and try to understand. 
I'm sorry for taking possible jabs at why you are like this and bashing the cause and purpose but it makes no sense other than you are likely attention starved and have nothing else better to do. If I'm wrong, so be it. But actions mean more to me than your words and quite frankly, you haven't proven to me anything other than just being a hater.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

You two guys make my point without even being aware of it and think you are ripping me. Q. Why, exactly can't you simply let the kid do the shooting and you do the instructing on the normal opener vs another day??? No one can seem to come up with an answer.... It seems you must be the guy quick gunning your own kid.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

tilley said:


> You two guys make my point without even being aware of it and think you are ripping me. Q. Why, exactly can't you simply let the kid do the shooting and you do the instructing on the normal opener vs another day??? No one can seem to come up with an answer.... It seems you must be the guy quick gunning your own kid.


I am very aware of your point! You THINK its just as easy to take a kid out on regular opener as it is on kids only season (which is just not true in many ways and further proving my statement that you don't take kids hunting). I did answer your question...you chose not to accept it as so. THE REASON IS QUALITY OF OPPORTUNITY! AGAIN....so you don't miss it with your ignorant eyes...IT"S QUALITY OF OPPORTUNITY! If you ( and your cronies) chose to not hunt the first weekend of the season and dictated it for the kids the QUALITY of OPPORTUNITY would be there! Enter your sign... :withstupid: Can you do that? Will you dedicate your opener for the kids? I don't have kids so this is the way for me to HELP THE FUTURE OF OUR HUNTING! 
Your point is MOOT! You have no clue as to why the sate does it, you only choose to chastise the people that are ACTUALLY out helping the youth!!! While you sit on your high horse thinking you know everything! You are even furthering my point that you don't help kids! Only hinder them! Otherwise you WOULD understand the meaning for the season! 
The truth is....you are mad that the kids get the first shot at the pheasants making your hunting harder, cramping your style!!
Your point is nothing more than jealousy! Nothing more!...In your own tough man voice...ENOUGH SAID! uke: 
Thank you for making my point for me!!!


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

I still can't honestly believe Tilly - that he takes kids hunting and IF SO, is his gun cased back at the truck so the kids he's taking have their just opportunities? I call BS!

I provided my proof of taking kids hunting - that are not my own.

My oldest is 7 now and far from carrying a gun but they are with so they can experience and observe without having to worrying about firing at shot at this stage.

So again, I ask you Tilly, hopefully you don't dance around the subject again. Where is your proof that you're doing the greater of good? By how you are dead set against why this weekend exists for youth Pheasants, deer, etc I worry that your form of education of the kids you take hunting (ha-hum BS!) that they'll be the most disrespectful hunters out there. :roll:

Kids learn by doing and observing. Hunting isn't something you just learn in the classroom. If you hunt anything like how you behave on here, GOD BLESS those poor kids you have influence over. But, my guess is you fabricated that story anyways so no worries - right :shake: . Your character on these forums is by far the worst if you see this whole cause as a waste of time. *I am not disagreeing with you that the regular season should be for the kids too* - but you still argue that (for whatever reason). I thought we established that many responses ago.

I don't see anyone jumping to back you on this argument, but get past the jealousy that clouds your better judgement (and clearly there's a lack of that). :eyeroll:

Q: If this was such a waste of time, why have members from this very forum stepped up and volunteered their time - even their dogs to help the kids?
Q: Why did the chapter get a grant from the NDG&F to help fund this event?
Q: Why are kids signing up for the event?
Q: Why are local businesses donating prizes, food, treats, etc for the event?

Somewhere in your response, i hope you don't dance around these questions back to you.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I kind of agree with Tilley on this and actually all of the "Youth hunting seasons". I don't know maybe I'm just an old school guy but there were never any of these youth only seasons 20-30 years ago and there were actually more kids into hunting back then. I think if people and organizations worked more on access issues rather then these stupid youth seasons there would probably be more kids hunting. The fact is where and with whom do these kids hunt when it's not a youth season? To me it just seems like the parents of these kids want the regular season to themselves and the kid gets left behind. Doesn't really effect me either way, as long as it doesn't matter biologically having an early season, I just don't know how effective it really is on youth recruitment. Just my opinion.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I never hunted a youth season because my grandfather didn't think they were important, but I have helped out on them and I think they are great. Even though I was with him hunting a lot before I could handle a gun, I felt as if I was a step behind on fully understanding how to hunt with a gun. Maybe that was due to him not always showing me ropes, but I feel that if I had gone on a youth hunt it would have helped me immensely.

I thought that the kids learned more in the youth season, then they did in the season. I don't know why, but I think it was because they had more confidence when the season rolls around on how the whole "hunting thing" works. You can take a kid hunting all you want but once you introduce a gun its a whole different animal.

I also believe that the youth season helps some adults spend more one on one time with the kids to help them out. As we all know, once the season starts there are some people who are hell bent on just getting birds and forget that there are kids along.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> I kind of agree with Tilley on this and actually all of the "Youth hunting seasons". I don't know maybe I'm just an old school guy but there were never any of these youth only seasons 20-30 years ago and there were actually more kids into hunting back then. I think if people and organizations worked more on access issues rather then these stupid youth seasons there would probably be more kids hunting. The fact is where and with whom do these kids hunt when it's not a youth season? To me it just seems like the parents of these kids want the regular season to themselves and the kid gets left behind. Doesn't really effect me either way, as long as it doesn't matter biologically having an early season, I just don't know how effective it really is on youth recruitment. Just my opinion.


Unfortunately were are not looking for opinions, only people to help with this hunt and kids for the hunt! Otherwise I could really careless what people think about this season! IF you feel the need to continue this conversation please PM me and keep this for what it is for! The KIDS!!
~BL3~ You get it! The others don't!

FYI....Not all kids on these hunts have parents that hunt! So please stop with the generalizations and assumptions! If you haven't helped with these hunts...you really have no idea what your talking about if you don't see the reason for it! 20-30 years ago there weren't things like play stations or video games for that matter, so comparisons like that are merely apples to oranges! Getting kids (that are not mine) off couches and into mother nature is a good thing, regardless the season! I am very dissappointed in some on their selfish views on this season! It can only be described as JEALOUSY!


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm am honestly trying to wrap my head around why not to do this and understanding the tradition of hunting. I hear what you are saying Tilly and HuntFishND.

However, times have changed. It's been stated already that I grew up learning the ropes riding with family on all hunting trips long before I carried a gun. It honestly made hunter safety class that much more easy for me knowing a lot of the fundamentals being taught in class...I could tell I was well ahead others who hadn't ever been out hunting. It's like the parents just threw them into the class to keep the occupied as they really never appreciated or respected what was being taught.

With the advancement of video games and many other easy distractions and mix in parents not giving a crap, a lot of kids are missing out hunting and they don't even know it.

Perhaps it's just me growing up a country boy. Access to just running around and shooting things with a BB gun came much easier than kids in town.

The tradition of hunting has to continue. Our children are the future of that tradition. If the parents can't find the time, or can afford it, that is why these weekends exist. I feel we can reach out to more kids on one weekend with organizing this event than 1 or 2 kids a couple times throughout the season. I can't get out as often as I want to anymore. I have kids of my own that I'm trying to teach (continue the tradition) and throw in 1 or 2 more kids on top of that would make for a difficult task of keeping short-attention spanned kids on track. I can't do it by myself. Teaming up with others who feel the same in a joint effort will be much more successful. It basically boils down to events like this to make it work. Why else would ND and MN (and I'm sure there are other states that do the same) and I KNOW there are organizations in the majority of the states that do hold youth events. I follow Pheasants Forever very closely and chapters all over the country are in the spot light for sponsoring a youth hunt or youth event revolving around a shooting sport.

It is sad but obviously there are these weekend youth seasons that exist for a reason. I don't think they are there just for a couple of volunteers and organizers to feel good about reaching out to a couple kids - I am not in it for that. The bigger picture is because there has been a decline in youth interest in hunting. If we don't get them interested when they are younger, too many other things interfere as they grown up and they will have never "missed" hunting and not go out or teach their children to hunt. Hence the decline. Someone has to pass the torch and there are getting to be fewer and fewer hands to pass that torch onto so it if means having to create these opportunities to regain that traction, then let's work with what we have and quit complaining and beating the people who are trying to make a better experience for kids who would otherwise just be sitting in front of the Xbox.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Maverick said:


> HUNTNFISHND said:
> 
> 
> > I kind of agree with Tilley on this and actually all of the "Youth hunting seasons". I don't know maybe I'm just an old school guy but there were never any of these youth only seasons 20-30 years ago and there were actually more kids into hunting back then. I think if people and organizations worked more on access issues rather then these stupid youth seasons there would probably be more kids hunting. The fact is where and with whom do these kids hunt when it's not a youth season? To me it just seems like the parents of these kids want the regular season to themselves and the kid gets left behind. Doesn't really effect me either way, as long as it doesn't matter biologically having an early season, I just don't know how effective it really is on youth recruitment. Just my opinion.
> ...


Relax!

I said it really doesn't bother me one way or the other. Sheesh! With your attitude I'm not real sure I would want my kid near you! :eyeroll:


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Sadly, the over zealous, out of control, discourteous, downright classless reaction from some of the DEFENDERS of the Youth Hunt, is reason enough to dissuade a parent from involving a kid. What I see is a total lack of objectivity,the ability to control ones emotions and have a reasonable discussion regarding the pros and cons of the matter. You have done your cause far more damage with this silly lack of self control, than you can imagine. Any objective observer can see no malice or negativity was present in the posts that questioned the Youth Hunt concept...but the reaction was to attack these guys and people even went as far as to call Tilly an unethical hunter...because he had the NERVE to offer a differing OPINION on this subject. You stay classy, NoDak mob!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > HUNTNFISHND said:
> ...


Very Relaxed actually...you just cannot read well! Like I said earlier...This is not the spot for debate. Like I typed before...this is for the kids!!! If you want to have a pissing match about it please PM ME!!!! OTHERWISE I DON"T CARE ABOUT YOUR PERSONAL OPINION as I don't need to!


upland420 said:


> Sadly, the over zealous, out of control, discourteous, downright classless reaction from some of the DEFENDERS of the Youth Hunt, is reason enough to dissuade a parent from involving a kid. What I see is a total lack of objectivity,the ability to control ones emotions and have a reasonable discussion regarding the pros and cons of the matter. You have done your cause far more damage with this silly lack of self control, than you can imagine. Any objective observer can see no malice or negativity was present in the posts that questioned the Youth Hunt concept...but the reaction was to attack these guys and people even went as far as to call Tilly an unethical hunter...because he had the NERVE to offer a differing OPINION on this subject. You stay classy, NoDak mob!


 Over zealous, out of control, discourteous and classless...hmmmm....Sadly you must have been looking in the mirror and thinking about yourself while typing! In fact it is you who is the very words you are typing! Very CLASSLESS!!!!!
Where in any of the typing did you see that were were looking for pro' or con's? I will help you...WE DIDN'T...so again I don't really care about your OPINION, as I need not! With the screen name Upland420...there is no way I would let ANY KID hunt with you! You would probably be too stoned to get out of the truck!! Wait.... let me guess, it's your area code! uke:

Show some class here and leave this for KIDS...have some balls and PM me with your ignorant views, but if your really the classy one you would PM me instead of dragging out your personal agenda!
Stay Classy Nodak!

I still haven't received a single PM so all you guys really want to do is make a pissing match out of the YOUTH season!!! REALLY CLASSY guys ...REALLY!!!


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

upland420 said:


> Sadly, the over zealous, out of control, discourteous, downright classless reaction from some of the DEFENDERS of the Youth Hunt, is reason enough to dissuade a parent from involving a kid. What I see is a total lack of objectivity,the ability to control ones emotions and have a reasonable discussion regarding the pros and cons of the matter. You have done your cause far more damage with this silly lack of self control, than you can imagine. Any objective observer can see no malice or negativity was present in the posts that questioned the Youth Hunt concept...but the reaction was to attack these guys and people even went as far as to call Tilly an unethical hunter...because he had the NERVE to offer a differing OPINION on this subject. You stay classy, NoDak mob!


The problem is that no one asked for Tilly's OPINION on this subject.

The thread started as a simple announcement. Opinions are like butt-holes - everyone has one. Simple common sense would tell most people just appreciate that volunteers take the time to try to introduce kids to hunting. Yes, he asked why bother with an event like this. But it's not a perfect world and there are many interested kids who don't have the means to even go hunting during the regular season. I wish all kids had parents, dogs, guns, etc to go hunting when they wish to. Again, back to the it isn't a perfect world and that is the purpose of the event. 
Tilly also made a comment on another thread that initiated the remarks he received just because of how clueless and out of touch with all aspects of hunting, wildlife, and habitat management.

If you were passionate about something, wouldn't you stand up and defend a cause you believe in? Now its made myself (in your eyes) look "over zealous, out of control, discourteous, downright classless". Just respect people who are trying to do something than just sitting there not doing anything. If you don't believe in it, don't waste your time responding or make somebody feel they are worthless for trying to provide an experience for the youth who would otherwise not have had this opportunity.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I believe that is enough. If you want to discuss, argue, or fight over youth hunts take it to PM's. If you would like information about the youth hunts, volunteer, or whatever go ahead and post here. If not, I'll just lock this one up.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Funny thing is, the ZEALOTS are the only ones turning it into a "pissing match". Please don't try to pretend that topics never take a turn here, based on someone posting an opinion on said topic. The responses continue to be tactless and sophomoric. I will consider the source. Keep it up. I am certain that people who might read this thread would be THRILLED to have kids associated with the ridiculous likes of this 'Maverick' person...who can't even have an even tempered exchange on the internet. You give the impression that you would be real stable around firearms. BTW, my birth date is April 20th...4/20. You know what they say about those who ASSume.

For the record, I never stated I was AGAINST the Youth Hunt, nor do I have an "agenda". I was responding to the very negative tone here. I have been along on a successful youth hunt or two, in my day. I also work with youth in my job and am subject to random drug screens. Always pleased to address more classy ASSumptions. Have a nice day.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

upland420 said:


> Funny thing is, the ZEALOTS are the only ones turning it into a "pissing match". Please don't try to pretend that topics never take a turn here, based on someone posting an opinion on said topic. The responses continue to be tactless and sophomoric. I will consider the source. Keep it up. I am certain that people who might read this thread would be THRILLED to have kids associated with the ridiculous likes of this 'Maverick' person...who can't even have an even tempered exchange on the internet. You give the impression that you would be real stable around firearms. BTW, my birth date is April 20th...4/20. You know what they say about those who ASSume.
> 
> For the record, I never stated I was AGAINST the Youth Hunt, nor do I have an "agenda". I was responding to the very negative tone here. I have been along on a successful youth hunt or two, in my day. I also work with youth in my job and am subject to random drug screens. Always pleased to address more classy ASSumptions. Have a nice day.


I guess I am still confused as to when we even asked for opinions? Please go to reread the first post. We simply asked for kids or help not opinions. How hard is that for you to understand. Do you realize you are the negative tone in this conversation. upland 420, I don't believe a word you're saying, nor do I care about your opinion ( I am sorry but start another thread if you want your opinion to be herd)! Have a nice day!

...and ZEALOTS, well um..I guess so.. :withstupid: 
You just proved how CLASSLESS you really are!

Still waiting for the PM?


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

I guess you're just not that bright. I also don't find it the least bit odd that you don't "believe a word" I'm saying. You continue to post all your hateful little emoticons while you keep pretending like you are someone taking the 'high road'. That's called *cognitive dissonance*. It's common among *zealots* and *ideologues*. You might want to look those words up, bright guy. They fit YOU, to a 'T'. That sign should be pointed at yourself. Nope, I'm not waiting for a PM. Have a nice day and I hope the Youth Hunt goes well...as long as you steer clear of the Youth, they should be fine.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

upland420 said:


> I guess you're just not that bright. I also don't find it the least bit odd that you don't "believe a word" I'm saying. You continue to post all your hateful little emoticons while you keep pretending like you are someone taking the 'high road'. That's called *cognitive dissonance*. It's common among *zealots* and *ideologues*. You might want to look those words up, bright guy. They fit YOU, to a 'T'. That sign should be pointed at yourself. Nope, I'm not waiting for a PM. Have a nice day and I hope the Youth Hunt goes well...as long as you steer clear of the Youth, they should be fine.


You sir are COMPLETELY CLASSLESS!!! Name calling and insults are REALLY CLASSY and the only thing you have shown thus far. Adding nothing positive twords this actual post. Maybe its you who needs to be on the youth hunt seeing as your attitude is nothing more than 3rd grader having a temper tantrum!! You are the one who is not so bright because you still haven't PM'd me. Instead you choose to make a pissing match out of this topic! Showing your agenda and you lack of balls! Keep up with the negative persona...its your choice! Your the one with the negative tone!

Again...IF you have a problem with me... BE MAN ENOUGH TO PM ME, don't hyjack this thread with your own agenda! KEEP IT FOR THE KIDS!! ...and you say I am the one who's not bright....wow...here's your sign... :withstupid: 
Sorry if my words hurt your feelings, but sometimes the truth hurts! Once you grow up a little you will know what I mean! :bop: :bop:
Ps.s...think about it hard...I will take the word zealots, which also means activist, diehard, and enthusiast as a complement! So THANK YOU as I am an enthusiast about getting the young into the outdoors! Who's the bright one? :rollin:
Keep puffin upland420...you must really have a fun birthday on 4/20... :laugh:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I said enough. Locked.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ac700wildcat I hope you don't mind me opening this for a comment.

I suggest starting two new topics. I think kids are not getting the introduction to hunting that they did ten years ago. It's good people are willing to take them out. Please start a new thread on that topic.

Also, I understand that there are different views about special seasons. Lets split this into kids wanted, and do we need youth seasons. I don't mind a youth season for waterfowl, or upland game. I do have a slight problem with the youth deer season even though I have gone out with grandkids. The problem with the deer season is to many adults are shooting their kids deer.

ac700wildcat made his comments as a moderator. I'm doing the same, and adding don't burn your bridges with each other or moderators. Both of these subjects are worthy of discussion, but out of place together. Both subjects are to important to mix them together and get angry with people you may agree with 99% of the time.


----------

